
Bangalore's lake of toxic foam – in pictures - tangental
http://www.theguardian.com/world/gallery/2015/oct/01/lake-toxic-foam-bangalore-india-in-pictures
======
ChuckMcM
A better article on this : [http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/05/13/the-
disgusting-th...](http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/05/13/the-disgusting-
thing-thats-causing-lakes-in-india-to-overflow-with-toxic-foam/)

These sorts of foams were a thing in the late 70's in the US before phosphates
were limited in detergents. When the conditions are right you get lots of foam
like this.

